# Stonelick Lake



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

A guy from work asked if I wanted go fishing this coming Saturday. Since he lives closer to Stonelick lake, I offered to come out his way. We each have one man vessels (kayak).

The guy I'm going with goes there often but he fly fishes and goes for the panfish, and trout. I have zero interest in either of them

I was out there a few years ago and didn't catch a thing, so never went back.

So since I agreed to try it again, can anyone tell me how the bass fishing is on this lake, as of late? Assuming there are LM/SM in the lake.

any words of wisdom from the locals that go there often? (other than not to fall in)


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Stonelick gets hit pretty hard so the fishing in my opinion is just so so. They stock trout every year and they just did on the 5th so I know a lot of people have been out there. I used to fish it a lot a few years back but only managed a few LM bass. Never saw any SM bass. Caught a few channels out there and some carp. Not sure that helps you out much. I would recommend hitting spots that are hard to get from on the bank so there should be less pressure.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmmmm. Alright. Thank you for the heads up. Maybe I can pursuade him into going to a different lake, like winton woods. That's closer to me as well


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

crankbait09 said:


> *The guy I'm going with goes there often but he fly fishes and goes for the panfish, and trout.* I have zero interest in either of them


Ever hear the saying "When is Rome, do as the Romans do"
There are a few LM but I doubt you'll find any SM. If the bass fishing doesn't work out for you, I'd play with the panfish.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The small bass were chasing stuff around the edges on Friday morning. I didn't fool with them, tho. 'Cuz trout...


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

we ended up going to Winton Woods yesterday. Bad choice? perhaps.
There was a kayak tournament going on, so their were a lot of yaks on the water. Top that off with no bass to be found. By me any way.
I asked some of the yakkers I ran in to how they were doing......They as well were struggling.
I figured it would have been a good day with the temps on the rise. But not so much.

ah well, back at it next weekend.


----------



## Tyler Curry (Jan 29, 2018)

You don’t have to worry about falling into stone lick. You can get walk around in over half of that lake. Not kidding either. There is definetly no Smallmouth in there and I’ve not fished it enough to say how good the largemouth is.


----------

